# my kitten died and it was my fault



## Jennie (Aug 14, 2005)

I had a beautifil little kitten and i poisoned him!
He had fleas and i couldn't fine and shampoo what was suitable for cats under 12 weeks of age, so i bought some that could be used on puppies. i thought that if it wouldnt hurt a 2 week old puppy it would do no harm to my 8 week old kitten. I completely missed the small print saying it was extremely poisonous to cats. He died in a horrible way, and i feel so guilty now. I know its my fault but surely these things hsould have a bigger label. it was bloody tiny!


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh, god that's so awful! I'm so sorry for what you must be feeling now!

Try to remember that it was a mistake made out of love. I hope you can find some peace.


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

OMG I am so sorry to hear about that. I know how you feel in a way, my old cat was very ill and I tried to give him has medicine in his mouth like the vet told me to and he chocked on it and died shortly after. 

Like what "catgirl83" said "it was a mistake made out of love". 

I also agree with you on the labelling of things as well. 

Don't be too hard on yourself about it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry. It's a tragedy for you and the kitten. However, you know you meant well. God bless.


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

i'm so sorry to hear about your tragedy!

If it makes you feel better i would have had the same mentality. SOmething that is so dangerous to cats should have a bigger label on it, you should write to the company to see if they can fix that.

You only meant the best for your little one, don't be too hard on yourself  *HUGS*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure everyone who reads this knows that cats are easily poisoned by anything toxic, and that puppies don't bathe themselves, which is why it's necessary to buy products made specifically for cats. However, I thought it might be wise to post this--just in case. 

Again, Jennie, my heart is with you.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Jennie, I'm so sorry for your loss.  

Please don't be too hard on yourself. What happened was not intentional, as it is clear you loved your kitten very much. I'm sure his life with you was a very happy one. You gave him a great gift by loving him.

Best wishes to you at this difficult time.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry. You are tormeting yourself with guilt. You didn't know and it was not intentional. You only had the best intentions because you loved your kitten so much. Your kitten loved you back. My heart is with you too.


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

I am so sorry, Jennie. I'm sure it was not easy to experience that. But don't blame yourself--blame the people who didn't make the label of poison bigger!

I'll be praying for him/her.

RC


----------

